# Flash player iMac G5 OS 10.5



## nimrod (1 Février 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec Flash, impossible de trouver une  version qui fonctionne. J'ai téléchargé une ancienne version sur leur  site qui est supposée être compatible avec les PowerPC sous 10.4 ou 10.5  mais quand je veux l'installer un message apparait me disant que cette version de flash est incompatible avec mon ordinateur.

C'est un imac g5 sous Leopard.

L'un de vous a déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Merci.


----------



## Invité (1 Février 2012)

Ici ?


----------



## nimrod (2 Février 2012)

Je crois bien que ça marche, merci beaucoup !


----------



## Invité (2 Février 2012)

Ouah une réponse et un merci !


----------

